# Proposed Breeding



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Just for fun, and in aid of my continuing education. What would this pairing bring:
Just a note I want more WGwl in the next dog. I like what I see and here about Staatmacht dogs so using his studs for this case study.
My Goals:
Nerve, Hardness, Prey, Fight, hunt, seriousness with an edge of suspicion.

Male: My Pick
V Terror von der Staatsmacht

Runner up:
SG Quardes von der Staatsmacht

Im thinking this would be a sportier choice?
SG Harro von der Staatsmacht

Female: 
Tazmania von den Sportwaffen


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Only limited to dogs in the US? 

If you extended your query to European dogs also, I know a few that could be interesting. 

I know nothing about the production ability of the above mentioned individuals.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Only limited to dogs in the US?
> 
> If you extended your query to European dogs also, I know a few that could be interesting.
> 
> I know nothing about the production ability of the above mentioned individuals.


In reality it would be restricted to NA but for the sake of education we can make this national.
Btw how are those pike pups doing?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Haz Othman said:


> In reality it would be restricted to NA but for the sake of education we can make this national.
> Btw how are those pike pups doing?


 
I don't know many in North America. Not much help from me. 


They are 6 months old and coming along nicely, but still too early to say anything. A few more months and we'll know more about them.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Tiago , i hope i can get to work them, test, evaluate. If they are anything like the parents i worked last year ooooohhhhh ya
Paul C.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Paul Cipparone said:


> Tiago , i hope i can get to work them, test, evaluate. If they are anything like the parents i worked last year ooooohhhhh ya
> Paul C.


You will my friend... Soon.

I hope the females are crazier than their already crazy mom! ;-) lol


----------

